# Some new pic's of my 2.7L Mistress =)



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Threw on the Tommy Kira bumper and grill from some bling bling effect..LOL

Enjoy  

Lights ON.








2.7L w/ T51R Kai b.b








Garage Bomber 









Lights Off: 









Also featured in this months' issue of Sport Compact Car Magazine: :runaway: 









Cheers,

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Lovely looking car mate, silver, best colour for a 32!:thumbsup: 

Love that front bumper! Could be going on my shopping list for next summer!  

P.S. engine looks sexy too!


----------



## Cosmic (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks likes it could help the intercooler more also. Also, how do you get by California laws and drive it on the street?

P.S. I love your collection of cars.:bowdown1:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks really good mate :thumbsup: 

James.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh yeah that's a baby, great car man:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Now that does look nice. Actually accentuates the headlights nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey thanks for all the great comments guys...I'm a little basied toward the Tommy kira look...:thumbsup: 

I still think i like the OE NIsmo bumper better....but that's what I use for the track events so it's not as pretty now...lol 



Cosmic said:


> how do you get by California laws and drive it on the street?
> 
> P.S. I love your collection of cars.:bowdown1:


I just got in really early when for a short period of time they were actually producing CA legal car's before the sh*t hit the fan.

We are very few and far between which defently make the car a rarity out here.

Thanks again for the comments


----------



## Cosmic (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for the rely.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul750 said:


> Hey thanks for all the great comments guys...I'm a little basied toward the Tommy kira look...:thumbsup:
> 
> I still think i like the OE NIsmo bumper better....but that's what I use for the track events so it's not as pretty now...lol
> 
> ...


Hey Paul nice car looks great....have we spoken over the phone? 

Cheers...

Ross


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking good ! Really like that front bumper !


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome cars :clap: and nice spec too!! Any more pics? (of both?)


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Paul, Car looks fantastic:smokin: Any chance of posting up that article so we can all read


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutely perfect, IMO.:thumbsup: 

And the best colour too!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome R32

just keep up mate


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

that looks really good, great picture too!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice - loving that.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice and clean i must say. I have that issue of SCC. Your car seriously one of the reasons i bought that issue. Rare to come across Skylines in the U.S publications for obvious reasons, so when there's one i make sure i get it. Your car, superb.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Nice and clean i must say. I have that issue of SCC. Your car seriously one of the reasons i bought that issue. Rare to come across Skylines in the U.S publications for obvious reasons, so when there's one i make sure i get it. Your car, superb.


Thanks so much for the kind comments...

I'm really happy with the car, but can't leave it alone....

I'll shoot some more pic's of my latest installments, including my new 100mm Auto Select Ti exhuast...:smokin: 


Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Question though. How hard was it to get that Tommykaira front bumper? Cause as much as i love the stock front bumper, the Tommykaira one is sweet.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks fantastic! What kind of stroker are u using? What bhp/boost is it running at the moment?

Kind regards,
Kevin


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Kevingo said:


> Looks fantastic! What kind of stroker are u using? What bhp/boost is it running at the moment?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Kevin


From what i read, it has a Trust 2.7L stroker kit and the Trust connecting rods were swapped out for Carillo H-beam rods.

As for boost & HP, it says depending on the octane levels, but between 650 to 700.

Paul, you can correct me if i'm wrong. :chuckle:


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

RBnemesis13B said:


> between 650 to 700.
> 
> Paul, you can correct me if i'm wrong. :chuckle:


at the wheels? hubs? or fly?


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Kevingo said:


> at the wheels? hubs? or fly?


To the wheels :smokin:

Nemisis is correct....depending on boost and gas i'm in that range.

right now as the car sits i'm at 670whp at 1.6-1.7Bar or so and rev limit is at 9850 but i usually don't go past 9500.

2.0bar+ puts me in the 700+whp range.

Durring the shootout...the car did 666whp with the boost at 1.6...(tried to make the most hp without going to the 2.0 bar i usually run =) )


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

That is 1 HOT R32 :flame:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

BLOODY HELL...that is some SERIOUS horsepower!
lovely car mate.
going to a 2.7/2.8 stroker kit really can add that much bhp??? (assuming you have all the usual 550-600bhp mods?)

a bit of a "loose Q", but not that clued up on stroker kits. anyone care to explain what they do exactly??

ps. soory if i have hijacked the thread a little - unintentional ;-)


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that is a lovely 32.
Brilliant.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Paul750 said:


> To the wheels :smokin:
> 
> Nemisis is correct....depending on boost and gas i'm in that range.
> 
> ...


To many Revs my mate.
Revs kills engines.
Use the head rev her to 8.000. Its such a Beautiful car.
And get rid of the AFM's   


Mick


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

nick the tubman said:


> BLOODY HELL...that is some SERIOUS horsepower!
> lovely car mate.
> going to a 2.7/2.8 stroker kit really can add that much bhp??? (assuming you have all the usual 550-600bhp mods?)
> 
> a bit of a "loose Q", but not that clued up on stroker kits. anyone care to explain what they do exactly??


Well i wouldn't really say they add much Hp,....just TQ mainly and provide more exhuast energy which spools turbo's faster.

I'd say giving all other variables stayed the same (boost, tune, rev's etc.) I saw about a 70ft/lb. increase in TQ and hp was a minimal increase.

Other thing to consider is when replacing the crank, pistions and rods, the new stuff is cosiderably lighter in weight, so that free's up some hp and allows the engine to rev quicker.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

m6beg said:


> To many Revs my mate.
> Revs kills engines.
> Use the head rev her to 8.000. Its such a Beautiful car.
> And get rid of the AFM's
> ...


I totally aggree....given most circumstances...8500 or so is about all you need.
When i'm on the roadcourse...7500 is my usually shift point...trying to keep these babies cool roadracing is quite a task.

....i did have a F-con laying for some time, just didn't see the value in swaping it in. Besides the fact that big singles look awsome with that big purple veliosity inlet. :bowdown1: 

=)

Paul


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a vid of the dyno run from the Mag. shoot out.

Thats me with the water bottle to the FMIC, plan was to see how much hp we could make on the least amount of boost, then turn her up from their if need be.

this run did 666whp at 1.6bar.

Enjoy: Putfile - dyno 89 93

:smokin:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Question though. How hard was it to get that Tommykaira front bumper? Cause as much as i love the stock front bumper, the Tommykaira one is sweet.


Question still stands. 

Nice sounding too. So that's what a T51R pushing 666whp sounds like. :chuckle:


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Question still stands.


Very hard, To my knowledge they don't even produce orginal units anymore.

and the Grill is even more rare....think they only sold it for 1 year.

I was just at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

fantastic vid! Are they spraying nos on the FMIC?? How much would the drivetrain loss be between 2wd to 4wd?


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Kevingo said:


> fantastic vid! Are they spraying nos on the FMIC?? How much would the drivetrain loss be between 2wd to 4wd?


Yeah we were spraying what ever we could find, water, NO2, etc. to push the power up, with the car still on the low boost setting b/c it was also becoming a very hot day at that particular location. (K&N's Developement facality)

In terms of drivetrain loss i don't think it's much difference b/c i normally tune my car on a 4 wheel dyno and have simular resluts...but the conditions are usually a little better.....cooler outside and what not.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Loving the engine bay mate, that looks the nuts :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

that 32 looks the dogs danglies...nice job!!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

**Off topic
Paul car looks amazing, has the USCC taken place yet? anyways good luck I'm sure you will do well, my friend did it last year with his SC S2000 he also has a very nice tuned EVO8. Please post more pics!

Jon


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool vid


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

smokin hot :smokin:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

well sexy :smokin: 

nice vid too


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Paul, do you by any chance know Aki? He should have been at the USCC with his 32.
DaveG


----------

